# Seeking medical coding jobs (CPC-A certified)



## suratijanki91 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello, my name is Janki Surati. I am recently CPC-A certified and currently working on Practicode program to get my real world coding experience. I am looking for full time job opportunities as a CPC-A certified coder. Attaching my resume here. I am located in Washington state.
Thankyou!!


----------



## dragonflye (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello.  If your looking for a remote coding position please respond here or email me at kwcoding@gmail.com.  Thanks!!  The company I work for has openings.


----------



## tbondgirl@icloud.com (Oct 26, 2021)

dragonflye said:


> Hello.  If your looking for a remote coding position please respond here or email me at kwcoding@gmail.com.  Thanks!!  The company I work for has openings.


Do they still have openings?  I just obtained my CPC and am having a hard time finding job openings.  Thanks!


----------



## avendeekamc (Aug 7, 2022)

dragonflye said:


> Hello.  If your looking for a remote coding position please respond here or email me at kwcoding@gmail.com.  Thanks!!  The company I work for has openings.


Hi , I am CPC-A coder with two tears of experience looking for remote coding jobs, would you mind sharing me further details. Currently residing in Malaysia
. email id: abileshiniph@gmail.com
I would be happy to share further details , if a company has opening.


----------

